
Send Messages to RabbitMQ from inside SQL Server Using SQLCLR - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/02/11/rabbitmq---sql-server/
======
nielsb
Here we look at how we can send messages from SQL Server to RabbitMQ by using
SQLCLR assemblies.

